# Mukluks



## dimsum (10 Mar 2008)

Quick (and probably very stupid) question:

What are CF Mukluks supposed to look like?  I had them issued to me a while back, and because I'm going on SERE soon, I finally took them out for a look and they:

a) don't have any liners (felt or mesh)
b) are an inch or so shorter than the duffle sock
c) are black

I've never seen mukluks before (the CF version at least) so any answers would help.  Otherwise, I'll be praying for warm weather!


----------



## Shamrock (10 Mar 2008)

I think you're looking at boots, rubber clumsy.

Mukluks are white, floppy, and canvas with about 6 loops for a lace about a metre long -- not zippered.


----------



## boehm (10 Mar 2008)

<a href="http://www.armynavydeals.com/asp/images/product_images/Can%20MukWt_2.jpg">Muklucks</a>


----------



## Yrys (10 Mar 2008)

... and here I thought Mukluks were winter gloves  :-X !


----------



## George Wallace (10 Mar 2008)

Shamrock said:
			
		

> I think you're looking at boots, rubber clumsy.
> 
> Mukluks are white, floppy, and canvas with about 6 loops for a lace about a metre long -- not zippered.



....Or perhaps he has the Arctic Slippers.  Very light, flexible Black rubber slippers that you wear with Socks Wool Freeze.


----------



## Fusaki (10 Mar 2008)

Dimsum,

Trust me. Get yourself some oversized goretex socks. Find a buddy who looks like he has big flippers and try his goretex socks on over your duffle socks and in the mukluks. If you can find a size that fits properly you'll still have to worry about sweat, but at least you're safe from wet snow.  Make sure you bring your spare set of duffle socks too. Rotate daily and set out to dry whenever possible. 

Nothing makes me happier then fresh duffle socks. ;D


----------



## medaid (10 Mar 2008)

what are...duffle socks?


----------



## Mike Baker (10 Mar 2008)

Yrys said:
			
		

> ... and here I thought Mukluks were winter gloves  :-X !


Really?!?!


----------



## Fusaki (10 Mar 2008)

> what are...duffle socks?



Socks Will Wool Freeze...


----------



## medaid (10 Mar 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Socks Will Wool Freeze...




AH!! Roger.


----------



## Shamrock (10 Mar 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Trust me. Get yourself some oversized goretex socks. Find a buddy who looks like he has big flippers and try his goretex socks on over your duffle socks and in the mukluks. If you can find a size that fits properly you'll still have to worry about sweat, but at least you're safe from wet snow.  Make sure you bring your spare set of duffle socks too. Rotate daily and set out to dry whenever possible.



Chiming in support of this statement.

In areas of heavy snowfall, regardless of temperature, expect water underneath, especially in the low ground.  Lots of snow puts pressure on the bottom snow, which squeezes it into water, which makes life miserable.  In a pinch, a pair of garbage bags can be passable, but properly fitted gor tex socks can save you a lot of grief.


----------



## dimsum (10 Mar 2008)

Thanks for all the input.  So, between Cold Wet Weather Boots and Mukluks, what's better for warm(er) weather that may end up melting the snow?  Should I just leave the mukluks in the bag and go with the CWWBs?


----------



## RCR Grunt (10 Mar 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Get yourself some over sized goretex socks. Find a buddy who looks like he has big flippers and try his goretex socks on over your duffle socks and in the mukluks. If you can find a size that fits properly you'll still have to worry about sweat, but at least you're safe from wet snow.  Make sure you bring your spare set of duffle socks too. Rotate daily and set out to dry whenever possible.



I agree, I do this even if I'm just going out to the range for the day.  However, if you are entitled to Gore-tex socks, you shouldn't have to go begging and borrowing from buddies with big flippers.  Just go down to clothing and exchange them for a size 14 set.  Those will do ya unless your feet are actually size 14.  The bigger the better, if you get ones that fit over but are overly tight, you'll actually make your feet colder.  Even better, if your entitled to 2 pair, exchange one for over the duffle socks and the second to fit tight under your combat boots.  That way you can wear magnums in the field and still have dry socks.     For the love of god leave the CWWB "cripplers" at home, preferably in the trash!  Take your Mk III's or whatever and spare socks.  If its warm enough to melt snow, its warm enough for regular boots.  If your going on SERE I expect that you will be active enough to keep your tootsies warm anyways.


----------



## TCBF (10 Mar 2008)

Wonderbread said:
			
		

> Socks Will Wool Freeze...



- Actually: "Socks, Wool Frieze"

"Mens' Wool Frieze Duffle Sock
Designed to be worn inside Arctic-type boots, this sock is made of white wool frieze, moth proofed duffle cloth. The sock is 30.5 cm (12'') in height and has heels reinforced with white nylon. This sock actually incorporates two socks, one sock inside the other, sewn together around the top. Sizes: 5-14 "
- http://www.raberglove.com/products09.html

" frieze[1,noun]frieze[2,noun]  
Main Entry: 1frieze   
Pronunciation: \ˈfrēz or frē-ˈzā\ 
Function: noun 
Etymology: Middle English frise, from Anglo-French, from Middle Dutch vriese 
Date: 15th century 
1 : a heavy durable coarse wool and shoddy fabric with a rough surface 
2 : a pile surface of uncut loops or of patterned cut and uncut loops "
-http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/frieze


----------



## Loachman (10 Mar 2008)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Quick (and probably very stupid) question:
> 
> What are CF Mukluks supposed to look like?  I had them issued to me a while back, and because I'm going on SERE soon, I finally took them out for a look and they:
> 
> ...



What you have are not mukluks. They are the winter flying boot.

I was once issued those. I do not know if I still have them. I fly with the standard white mukluk as they work better in my environment. They will work better on your survival course as well.

You should have the same felt and mesh insoles that are issued for the mukluk as well.


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (10 Mar 2008)

RCR Grunt said:
			
		

> If your going on SERE I expect that you will be active enough to keep your tootsies warm anyways.



Actually, if it's BSERE there is one Nav Ex, but he'll also be spending a couple of days sitting/standing around starving ...


----------



## dimsum (11 Mar 2008)

Ah.  Since I've been issued with the wrong things and didn't know 'til now (tomorrow's the first day of the course), is there time to quickly go to Supply and pick up the kit?


----------



## I_am_John_Galt (11 Mar 2008)

IIRC, you might have a teeny chance first thing (tell the course staff ASAP: they'll be pissed, but that's better than not having the nec. kit) ... once you get on the bus, there's no going back!

Have a great course!


----------



## dimsum (26 Mar 2008)

Got back from SERE last week.  The black mukluks (finally got them explained to me that they were "pilot" mukluks, with a strap to keep them on while on ejection seat a/c) worked surprisingly well; I had zero problems with leaking/wet duffle socks, and that was w/o the mesh insole.  Anyone know the difference btwn "pilot" mukluks and the "Arctic slipper", just to satisfy my curiousity?


----------



## ReconWO (26 Mar 2008)

Arctic Slippers or better known as "Piss Boots" and Pilot Muckluks are one in the same.! Man did you do the Nav Ex in those? You feet were not trashed?


----------



## dimsum (27 Mar 2008)

ReconWO said:
			
		

> Arctic Slippers or better known as "Piss Boots" and Pilot Muckluks are one in the same.! Man did you do the Nav Ex in those? You feet were not trashed?



Surprisingly, no.  I'm not sure what horseshoe I had stuck you-know-where, but my feet ended up in much better shape than some of the guys who had the big white muks.  And I didn't even have the mesh liner!  Of course, I went right to Supply and got those the minute I got back to Winnipeg though...luck like that doesn't last


----------



## Blackadder1916 (27 Mar 2008)

ReconWO said:
			
		

> Arctic Slippers or better known as "Piss Boots" and Pilot Muckluks are one in the same.! Man did you do the Nav Ex in those? You feet were not trashed?


Artic slippers and Pilot Mukluks (Boots, Flying, Extreme Cold Weather IIRC) are two different articles.  

Slippers are black, thin, flexible rubber; primarily to wear over your duffle socks in the tent or to quickly pull on when you have to go outside for a piss (or to piss into - usually someone else's - when it's really howling outside and you forgot to pack the condoms)

Pilot Mukluks (Boots, Flying, Extreme Cold Weather) are black and "similiar" to a mukluk in that they have a rubber sole, a canvas nylon upper and are worn over Socks, Wool, Freize, however it is much shorter and is laced similiar to a regular boot.  Because they are tighter fitting than mukluks they may provide better support when moving about (and better sensitivity when operating an a/c?) but they don't keep you as warm, particularly if not moving around.  I was once issued a pair and wore them only once (Aeromedevac to Alert).  Preferred mukluks, but that's what Clothing Stores issued when I drew flying gear.


----------

